# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v.1.27.02. FRP Remove for new ZTE smartphones.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.02**QCOM Tab:*Added *FRP remove* feature support for:*♦ ZTE Maven 2 / Z831
♦ ZTE Sonata 3 / Z832
♦ ZTE Maven 3 / Z835*Potentially supported ZTE devices (FRP remove feature):♦ Avid 4
♦ Avid 916
♦ Avid Plus
♦ Blade A520
♦ Blade Bantage
♦ Blade A6 lite
♦ Blade A460
♦ Blade A521
♦ Blade A462
♦ Blade A506
♦ Citrine
♦ Chat
♦ Fanfare 3
♦ Blade A330
♦ Overture 3
♦ Prelude +
♦ Tempo X
♦ Libero 2
♦ Grand X View
♦ Jasper
♦ Majesty Pro
♦ Zmax Grand
♦ Zmax Champ
♦ Zfive L
♦ Prestige 2
♦ Tempo
♦ Prestige
♦ Zpad 8*How to:*
Open Qcom -> Service tab and select ZTE model from the drop-down menu.
We welcome you to test new devices and share your experience with us.*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Boost Luna* (MT6572) *♦ Lanix X520* (MT6580) *♦ Sendtel Wink* (MT6572) *♦ Pcd Pl5001* (MT6735) *♦ SafetyNet Modelrive II*  (MT6572) *♦ Verykool S5525* (MT6580) *♦ ZTE B815* (MT6572)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عمر رياض

شكرا لابداعكم

----------

